# Drake killer



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey do any of you guys use drake killers and if so do they work good and be worth the money? Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They are the best chokes on the market. I have one in each of my 2 SBE II's. It takes awhile to learn how to shoot it. But once you do learn how to shoot it, stuff just dies. If you are interested in one contact kevin @ Custom Gun Works he will talk you into one for sure!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

IMHO...They are the best after market choke out there! It is the only one I know of that is made for your gun! Not every gun! Don't waste your money on any other choke tube. Call Kevin and I promise you will be happy!

Like I have said before.....I have had others in the end of my gun and the DK will never leave my gun!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Money well spent.

http://drakekiller.com/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ditto to what everyone else has stated....

The best part is it is made for *your* gun.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

One of my hunting buddies uses a drakekiller. At first he didnt like it, as he needed to get used to the pattern it shoots. After he got the hang of the pattern (tight), he was knocking them dead. I actually use a wad wizard supreme, it is pretty f-ing awesome.


----------



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

Fantastic choke. Espically for the snow goose season. I have had one for tree years now and the loads the kevin says work dont waste your time go right to them because they DO.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Maverick said:


> IMHO...They are the best after market choke out there! It is the only one I know of that is made for your gun! Not every gun! Don't waste your money on any other choke tube. Call Kevin and I promise you will be happy!
> 
> Like I have said before.....I have had others in the end of my gun and the DK will never leave my gun!


Dido...


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

You will be hard pressed to find any negative comments about them.

Just remember to do you homework and pattern your gun.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Ill be buying one before spring, have heard too many good things about them. I cant wait to get after em with one.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Ill be buying one before spring, have heard too many good things about them. I cant wait to get after em with one.





> Just remember to do you homework and pattern your gun.


Good advice there!! Take it out before the season and either shoot some clays or actually pattern it yourself at different yards. So you know how big your pattern is at different yardages.

Have fun and enjoy!!!! :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd say they are a must have for a serious waterfowler.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

pattern master extended range


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Drake Killers, any questions??


----------



## thame (Feb 6, 2008)

Could you guys fill me in on some of the loads that he suggests? I shoot an X2 and currently have a whole bunch of Kent fasteel BB's that I would hate to have to get rid of.

I am interested in the Drakekiller choke, how do you think it compares with the patternmaster?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It depends on your gun.

Kevin will tell you what will work best.


----------

